# NT's and women's studies (gender studies/feminist studies)



## Judas (Aug 11, 2010)

So, what are the NT's views on women's studies as a "science"? 

Has it got any credibility? Do you (as me) view it as a pseudoscience, trying to sound sciency but with no real solid evidence nor solid theoretical backing.

In my opinion women's studies are very much coloured by ideology, they start with a premise, a modified blank slate and a theory that society affects everything about gender roles, while denying biology. I get the feeling they start with the end point and continously try to prove it, while disregarding all evidence to the contrary (findings in biology and psychology.)

In a norweigan documentary (Hjernevask = Brainwash) they gather viewpoints of both proponents of women's studies and proponents of other branches of science, and present the other's viewpoints to eachother. Shockingly enough, the proponents of the politically correct women's studies viewpoint disregard all evidence that falsifies their theories, while presenting no evidence nor any substance themselves.

Some episodes of hjernevask, if you want to watch it;





// The equality paradox




// about sexual behaviour




// Nature vs nurture

If you need to enter a password, the password is hjernevask.

Pardon the lousy grammar, haven't written nor spoken a lot of english this summer.


----------



## Ace Face (Nov 13, 2011)

In your own words, can you tell me what evidence is contrary to what they teach in these lines of study? You don't have to go in great depth, but at least give people a general sense of what you're talking about here.


----------



## AintGotNoExpressions (Aug 29, 2011)

None of the videos work.


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

I believe you are talking about social science, in contrast to natural science. Well, both are empirical sciences, both deal in observable phenomena, and tests for validity. I have no earthly idea where you get that social science is pseudoscience - it is accepted science, not part of the fringe-science community.


----------



## TheBigT (Jun 21, 2012)

I always thought Women's Studies was classified as a Humanity. I learned something.


----------



## Solrac026 (Mar 6, 2012)

What do they teach in Women's Studies? How to cook and iron clothes? *du dun tisssssss*


----------



## Judas (Aug 11, 2010)

I'm at work now , on my phone, i'll write a longer post when i get home. I'm pretty sure womens studies are classed as a social science herein scandinavia at least. 

Things they argue for, despite evidence from psychology and biology to the contrary; that babies are genderneutral, and that boys "learn" to act in a certain way and that it's nurture that boys prefer to play with cars more than girls. Other things they argue for os that it's mainly societies gender roles that make more men than women interested in engineering, for instance. 

What error message did you get when trying to play the videos?


----------

